# "theeeeee System"



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 28, 2003)

What ever it takes.  Just a little observation. Don't know quite alot but I do have a hunch on this.  I've taught stylist's in Shodokan, Wado Ki, Goju, Kung-fu, TKD, Hapkido, Aikido, Ishin Ryu and one thing was extremely apparent, there is nothing
wrong with there system, however, when taught KENPO Techniques they (maybe for the first time) realized death.  I've
had more than one say ' why are you instructors so aggresive, have never seen this before'  and I try to explain that "Vinnie
Barbarino - with the baseball bat- doesn't really care what belt
U are wearing.  This is why when you learn a technique, I expect
you to go onto the street with that technique, don't leave in here
but take it with you, practice it, till we meet again. 

I had a student (Goju Ryu), who was just about ready for  Orange. This a was a really aggresive student, and loved the Kenpo style. He was about 6' 3" and would go look for confrontations.  One day before class, he pproached me and said  " I  finally understand what you were teaching for the first time".  He  told me he was at a party, that some Jerk comes up
to him to start some some *sh..*, he looked up at the guy and for the first time in his life he realized - If I get up I'm gonna kill you- he takes his girlfriend by the hand and leaves the party.  HE CAUGHT THE CLUE.  He quit the next week.  For the first time in his life he found out that FIGHTING IS NOT FUN, OR IS IT A GAME.
So, in my OPINION, he found KENPO. 

In KENPO, at the very beginning, we give u the knowledge to defend yourself - if ur 10 or 60 years old- You take what you
need and go on ... Kenpo will be with you...  nomatter what, why, well it makes common sense, you dont need to lift 500 lbs, run 5 miles, have two arms, two legs=- Kenpo can/willl show you a way to *FU.. someone up*... and what more can anyone ask  for.]

With all the different Styles I've taught/had contact with... Kenpo
goes right to the MEAT AND DOSEN'T APOLOGIZE.  

I'm retired from the military and spent 10 years in the Far East
China, Okinawa, Misawa Japan, Philippines (where I studied some Goju kai kan) and been to Dojo's in China (Actual Red Belt instuctor  - which required a kill-) and knew two students in Misawa who earned their Black Belts (Japanese school - they were physically messed up - Americans in a Japanese Dojo-
these guys payed their dues) - (was it really worth it - as far
as far as KENPO is concerned).  We (KENPO) would mess them up in a second.

I have personally seen nothing as devistating as kenpo, when
people ask me to teach them or their children ... and I show a coupla techniques .... they say " DAMN YOU CAN HURT/KILL"
someone with this. I come back with, that is what its for.... Do you want you child to get raped, do you want to get raped, we are not playing any games here. If you want to play gosomewhere else.

So my thing is not money, but I do believe any oneshould be able to walk the streets in the U.S....  And with KENPO, a little time, anyone can walk the streets and have a good time and enjoy life... I told my son ... Man, is the only thing to fear, and ifn you dont fear man... the world is yours ... I'm so grateful to Kenpo.... through Kenpo he fears no man/situation ... and take it on face to face and to this day he has won every battle.

Sorry got long winded. Love KENPO
Best to U and Urs
Best in Kenpo
Dan


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Daniel Eugene Norvell _
> *
> I'm retired from the military and spent 10 years in the Far East
> China, Okinawa, Misawa Japan, Philippines (where I studied some Goju kai kan) and been to Dojo's in China (Actual Red Belt instuctor  - which required a kill-) *




So who did you kill and why?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *So who did you kill and why and how?
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 28, 2003)

Maybe he killed a lion or a tiger:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 28, 2003)

YOUR NOT READING ... I DIDN'T ... THE RED BELT IN CHINA DID
BELIEVE IT OR NOT ... THERE WAS REAL "FIGHTS TO THE DEATH" IN CHINA ... THAT IS HOW YOU WERE AWARDED THE RED BELT ... I WAS THERE IN 1970 I DO NOT KNOW WHEN HE GOT HIS BELT.


----------



## Kroy (Sep 28, 2003)

You had everyone worried there for awhile.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Daniel Eugene Norvell _
> *YOUR NOT READING ... I DIDN'T ... THE RED BELT IN CHINA DID
> BELIEVE IT OR NOT ... THERE WAS REAL "FIGHTS TO THE DEATH" IN CHINA ... THAT IS HOW YOU WERE AWARDED THE RED BELT ... I WAS THERE IN 1970 I DO NOT KNOW WHEN HE GOT HIS BELT. *



OK, to be impolite, your literary and grammar skills could use some work.      How were we to know what you were talking about, that's why we asked?

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 28, 2003)

If you look at what I wrote.  In my opinion there in nothing more devistating/and beautiful as KENPO. Because of MY typing
mistake people jump on it !!! Not only did this Chinese Master have a Red Belt, he was the first Chinese Martial Artist (because the Japenese thought their Marital Arts was superior to the Chinese) invited to the Japanese Martial Arts tournament. 

The Chinese  Master did the basic breaks and so forth and then a Japanese Master was brought out.  The Chinese Master told the Japanese Master to hit him in the stomach anytime he wished.  The Japanese Master walked around and around and finallly through the blow, the next thing was the Japanese Master had a broken wrist (which was shown in the Taiwan newspapers).

I went to this Chinese Masters training a coupla of times ( a friend of mine was studing there) and this Master had the 
physical characteristics of  " Jackie Gleason"  for those old enough to remember that far back hahahahahaha ...
Best In Kenpo 
Dan


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 28, 2003)

That was really needed


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 28, 2003)

I meant clydes response.  Don't mind him, welcome to the board.


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 28, 2003)

LIKE I SAID, I WAS IN THE MILITARY FOR 
20 years.... and I still use/ type in the system
we used ... THATS MY FAULT .... But through these
errors we can understand ... WE ARE A KENPO 
FAMILY ... nomatter how you put it ... the end is
end .... the flow of KENPO ... doesn't have to be 
argued ... doesnt matter (to me) if its called Pollywog,
Takin' Care  of Buiness (ELVIS).  or hold ur Family
Jewels, I am so GRATEFUL, to system of KENPO, if
there's one better, I haven't seen it.  The title dont
mean anything.... SURE THERE ARE ****/////* out there
but they dont have the balls to come on this web page!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.   But those of us who can
understand the BEAUTY OF DESTRUCTION OF DESTRUCTION"
of the Kenpo system is awsome.  Just being a HUMAN
NO BETTER/NO WORSE I  CAN/OR BE A DEADLY INDIVIDUAL
(WITH KENPO).... I dont think any other systems out there
can claim that.

I met a lady who took 2 years of Goju Ryu (she couldnt
even remember the name). I had a  Self-Defense Jacket
on - so she talks tome .... and I say ... why aren't you still
into Goju ... she said she was to old ... I said WHAT .... 
she says yea ... I can't  do the exercises anymore !!!!!!!!!

Believe this, had a gentlemen who stopped by the house
and he told my son he was a Black Belt in SHODOKAN. So 
my son called me into the living room and told me what he said
(I had a coupa beers by that time = just got off work=) NOW 
WWWWWEEEEEEEE in Kenpo love this ****. SO, I ask him
what is the most dangerous system he knows of.  HE says
DIM-MAK, So after I stopped laughing and got off the floor,
I asked him what is DIM-MAK is.  He tells me.

I took him into the back room, then asked him, who started SHOTOKAN, and why it was called SHOTOKAN.  No ****, he didn't know. This was a Black Belt out of NEW YORK, and didn't know.
I explained to him alittle about SHOTOKAN, (THEN)  well y'all
know hehehehehhehheehheehehehehhheheheehhhhehehhe
I showec him a coupla of Kenpo techniques, this was a BLACK DUDE. WELL, he turned white and I will never forget his eyes
.... they were like saucers.... like I said ...  he in a second  or so seen death plus alot of pain ... He never had seen nothing like it so I was his instructor for about three weeks for free and then
reality of life took over and he had to get out of Chicago ... but
when he left ...... he had JUST A LITTLE OF THE KENPO HEART
AND IN MOST CASES THATS ALL YOU NEED ....

BEST TO U AND URS
BEST IN KENPO (NOMATTER WE'RE ONE)
Dan


----------



## Disco (Sep 28, 2003)

If nobody has said it before, Welcome to Martial Talk.......

I am pleased for you that you have found a discipline you consider worthy of fully giving yourself too. I am not a kenpo/kempo practicioner myself, so please excuse me If I should inadvertently cause some minor indignation from kenpo practicioners. I see that you are under the Tracy banner. With the many variations within the kenpo world, why do you feel that your particular venue of kenpo is so good?

I'm not asking this to inflame a full blown kenpo debate, which no doubt will probably ensue, but I'm really curious as to what you have found for yourself. 

Thanks for your participation......:asian:


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 28, 2003)

What it has done for me, is to teach...
I taught in the military for 5 years ...
I was with communication intelligence
(cryptologic technician) and U must make
decisions within miliseconds.  Once U
understood the basics U had to  use
your instinct to provide the recipient
the best information.  SO,  when I read
the Kenpo Pages (I SEE THE SAME THINGS
SAID OVER AND OVER) one will say do this
then do this, the other will say nahhhh do this
then do this ... but its all the same ... you hit
the target which is open at the time ... that is
why its a not a style which is not a style ....
so everyone is correct. U do what u have to 
do in the real world.  But what I got out of this
really is ... my son had to go to a Black highschool
and I was not gonna let him go there with out
some form of protection.  I sent him to a WADO KI
school ... for a coupla of months .... and me being overseas and seeing workout.... this wasnt the ssame ... in 2 weeks
my son sparred against one of their BROWN belts....
and my son embarrassed him  with no experience... it wasn't the point thatbrown belt  lost but he looked like a  girl. 

So got him out ofthat ... and byu Gods blessing... we went
to a Video AArcade in Calumet City, illinois  and believe
it or not ..... next door was a Kenpo school ... my son asked
me why dont we go there ( the only thing I knew about 
kenpo was Elvis Presley, sticks, and it was a totally diffent
martial art)... we stopped in and talked (DENNIS WRIGHT)
AND was  able to sit for the classes. Since they had a family deal it didn't cost much for me to get involved and after  my first lesson I conveyed to DENNIS that  this is not ******** ... he says to me ...... YOU ARE OLDER AND UNDERSTAND ... YOUR SON HAS TO REALIZE THIS ..... My SON went to the black highschool ... and]
to this day ...  5 years later ... no one knew at his highschool
that he had any back ground in the marial arts ... and no one ...
ever challenged him (even the GANGERS DECIPLES) .... he had the aura, confidence (he was Chicago Fighting Champion and  Forms) but they didn't know that.   

But what I get out of it is .... I can walk away from any
fight ... and have done so .... and bless God ... that they]
knew not push the issue.   Another thing, for me 
is a individual is an individual and that is beautiful and it
doesn't intimidate me.  And for some reason ... people dont
push the macho thing ... they push the humanity thing ....
I can deal with that ....  ---- had a few brews --- off work tomorrow ------

Best in kenpo
Dan


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *I meant clydes response.  Don't mind him, welcome to the board. *



And that is supposed to mean what exactly?


Clyde


----------



## Shiatsu (Sep 29, 2003)

Don't mind you.  You are never wrong, and everyone elses way is.  You are always blatantly rude to other people.  That is what it means.  Instead of welcoming someone new to the board, you have to post irrelevant items.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Don't mind you.  You are never wrong, and everyone elses way is.  You are always blatantly rude to other people.  That is what it means.  Instead of welcoming someone new to the board, you have to post irrelevant items. *



Glad you see things my way.   BS is BS whether you step in it or around it.      I at least offer some measure of recourse for my statements, I post my name and email address on my profile.   You're just another shadow with no value to your words.

Clyde


----------



## MisterMike (Sep 29, 2003)

> (Actual Red Belt instuctor - which required a kill-)



I read this as "You were the red belt instructor there" so I can see the misunderstanding. I was wondering who you killed too until you clarified. So I can see how it would be interpreted as savagely boastful.

I wouldn't doubt the meaning of that red belt, as I do not think China has ever recognized human rights.  

Japan was not much better for a while, but at least they've come around in the last 60 years.

I guess there's good and bad things to take away from these countries. But in the wrong hands...


----------



## kenpo12 (Sep 29, 2003)

"my son had to go to a Black highschool
and I was not gonna let him go there with out
some form of protection."

What is that supposed to mean?  You may want to be careful how you word things.  I'm not into being overly PC but I find your insinuation racist.


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 29, 2003)

I was asked what Kenpo has done for me. So
I answered the question ..... That's all .... no more
no less ...
Dan


----------



## kenpo12 (Sep 29, 2003)

> my son had to go to a Black highschool





> I was asked what Kenpo has done for me. So



So what you're saying as that all black people are dangerous?  That must be what you mean to need to take kenpo to go to a "black highschool".  If that's not what you meant then please elaborate.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 29, 2003)

Daniel Eugene Norvell,

what did this chinese master teach?? is he still alive ???


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 29, 2003)

Didn't mean it racially at all - and am very sorry for that -
What I meant was ... In the area I live in all the streetgangs
here are Black ... Gangster Deciples mostly ... I wanted him
to know a REAL self-defense system, so he could keep himself
out of trouble, and not get into ganster/dope selling situation. By learning Kenpo, he found his self respect, Played on the Baseball, Football teams, was also into Track and Wrestling.
REEEEEAALLY SORRY .... No racial remark intended ......

I don't know the Chinese (TAIWAN) instructors name. At that time
in 1970 didn't know what was going on.  I do remember, his two sons were fighting (they wore padding every where). Then
the Instructor walked in and just started watching the fight.
After a little while, he just started yelling at one of his sons.
Seems, that his son blocked a groin shot incorrectly.  So the
instructor started fighting with his other son ... and when his
son threw the groin shot ... the instructor caught the groin punch between his hand and knee .... then turned to his other son
to see if he understood the move.


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 29, 2003)

Would also like to pass on that my Daughter
In-Law and beautiful Grandson are black.
Best In Kenpo
Dan


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 30, 2003)

Welcome to the board.  It's good to hear from someone who enjoys Kenpo so much.  

You must be a particularly singular individual...


> _Originally posted by Daniel Eugene Norvell _
> *IN CHINA ... THAT IS HOW YOU WERE AWARDED THE RED BELT ... I WAS THERE IN 1970 I DO NOT KNOW WHEN HE GOT HIS BELT. *


...since in 1970 China had not yet opened its borders.  I don't think even Nixon had gotten there yet.  It must have been quite an adventure.  

Now if by "China" you mean Taiwan, the instructor you're describing sounds like Hong Yixiang (Hung I-hsiang).


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Welcome to the board.  It's good to hear from someone who enjoys Kenpo so much.
> 
> You must be a particularly singular individual...
> ...



perhaps, our friend mistakenly mentioned "One China" policy in 1970???    Any history professor here ????? Gotta clarify that ???? 

i don't know who Hong Yixiang is. If you have more info about this person, pls let us know. I want to know


----------



## Bill Lear (Sep 30, 2003)

> *Originally Posted By Daniel Eugene Norvell:*
> 
> _"my son had to go to a Black highschool..."_



*This remark is rascist... and I don't see it any other way.*



> *Originally Posted By Daniel Eugene Norvell:*
> 
> _"no one knew at his highschool that he had any back ground in the marial arts ... and no one ... ever challenged him (even the GANGERS DECIPLES) .... he had the aura, confidence (he was Chicago Fighting Champion and Forms) but they didn't know that."_



*I find this extreemely interesting. Maybe it had nothing to do with his "AURA", and more to do with the other kids in his school being "more civilized" black folk?

Look... "REAL" Hardcore gang members, regardless of their race, carry guns... and if "they" wanted to hurt someone (including your son) they'd shoot 'em (and probably half a dozen other innocent bystanders when doing so).*



> *Originally Posted By Daniel Eugene Norvell:*
> 
> _"Didn't mean it racially at all - and am very sorry for that -
> What I meant was ... In the area I live in all the streetgangs
> here are Black ..."_



*You should try being a little more "color blind" in your statements. The mere fact that you made these racial distinctions in your posts is racist, period.*



> *Originally Posted By Daniel Eugene Norvell:*
> 
> _"Would also like to pass on that my Daughter In-Law and beautiful Grandson are black."_



*Yeah... that's as bad as saying: "It's okay. My best friend is black."* :shrug:


----------



## Bill Lear (Sep 30, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Daniel Eugene Norvell:*
> 
> _"I'm retired from the military and spent 10 years in the Far East
> China, Okinawa, Misawa Japan, Philippines (where I studied some Goju kai kan) and been to Dojo's in China (Actual Red Belt instuctor - which required a kill-)"_



*I guess killing people makes it a more legit martial arts system? If that's the case I must be wasting my time and money. Sheesh, I should look into taking lessons with Richard Ramirez (a.k.a. The Night Stalker) before they put him and his effective method of self-defense to death.*


----------



## Daniel Eugene Norvell (Sep 30, 2003)

Wont be able to change Ur mind.... But, The school is still black
no matter how you put it ... 9 years ago, like I've said before
the only thing to fear is MAN.... To me KENPO teaches a self-defense system 2nd to none.  When anyone understands the
concept of KENPO, and the knowledge that YOU could take a
life, U have to follow UR heart, because KENPO, doesn't really
teach compassion for your opponent.  That is why, when I show
people Kenpo, they can see the beauty/brutality of it, but I also point out IS IT REALLY NECESSARY, can't u just walk away, what do you have to prove.  It is only use in a SELF-DEFENSE situation.

Best In Kenpo
DAN


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *You should try being a little more "color blind" in your statements. The mere fact that you made these racial distinctions in your posts is racist, period.*



This is off topic, but you call a blonde haired girl a blonde, don't you?

Remarks in the internet show more of the people who read them than the people writing them. Now, if everyone try to see the positive side of the post, or at least the neutral one instead of being nitty-picky...


----------



## Bill Lear (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *This is off topic, but you call a blonde haired girl a blonde, don't you?
> 
> Remarks in the internet show more of the people who read them than the people writing them. Now, if everyone try to see the positive side of the post, or at least the neutral one instead of being nitty-picky... *



I guess you went to an all blonde school, eh? And that surely must have scared you enough to take up Kenpo. Give me a break, and read this guys post again. :shrug:


----------



## kenpo12 (Sep 30, 2003)

> This is off topic, but you call a blonde haired girl a blonde, don't you?



This is not about what you call someone, the complaint was making a generalization based on race.

Matt


----------



## Kenpomachine (Sep 30, 2003)

So making a generalization about hair color is somewhat better?

What I was trying to say is that most of the times you apply all the connotations you have for a word while reading other's messages. 

Perhaps he was just implying what he later said, that his son was going to a high school with a high proportion of gang members.

If he would have been racist he wouldn't have taken his son to that high school, would he?

And I agree with him in that kenpo gives you self assurance and that it may help avoid conflicts.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2003)

Please, let's move on. Take any discussions of racism to The Locker Room. The issue is important but we prefer that the arts for be used to discuss the arts.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 3, 2003)

Is this guy the one you meant?


----------

